# Panama City Beach



## topwaterbasso (May 7, 2011)

Hello all,

I will be in PCB this Sunday for a week and wanted to do a little surf fishing. Grew up fishing the Texas Coast and just wondered if it was the same in regards to species caught (specs, reds, and spanish mackerals)? I'll being throwing topwaters and maybe a spoon, might even try and catch some mullet in the cast net to free line. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------

